
Ask HN: Are inline links or a reference section better for accessibility? - anderspitman
For those who are visually impaired, it seems like inline links (especially long ones) could create a lot of noise. Is it better to put them at the end of an article&#x2F;page and use some sort of reference system. Is there a standard way of doing that?
======
a3n
I prefer inline. References at the end break my concentration. You're not
writing academic papers so you're free to do what makes sense for you.

~~~
anderspitman
Are you using plain text/screen reader, or rendered content?

~~~
a3n
Rendered. But if I'm writing/reading my own RestructuredText, I just put the
link in a line of their own within the paragraph.

I generally write a sentence per line in rst, and break lines on commas. It's
good for version control.

------
jareds
I like the way Wikipedia does it. Inline links to go to a new page but in page
links to represent footnotes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter)

